# Need replacement connecting rod



## tdyltc46 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I am hoping that someone on here can help me find a replacement connecting rod for my 6 gal. ProForce portable oil/electric compressor (probably mfg. by Campbell Hausfeld). The connecting rod I need is a 20 X 12 mm with a center hole to center hole measurement of 85 mm and an overall length (including the oil pick up) of 5 3/16". I would prefer to find just the connecting rod rather than a kit. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Campbell Hausfield still exists so if you Google search you should be able to find them. Roger


----------



## tdyltc46 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Roger, I am not sure CH manufactured my ProForce; It was an educated guess, but it would be a logical place to start. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

